# Kubota M4050DT PTO Grind



## tim_puckett87 (11 mo ago)

Hi, I'm new to the forum but figure I'll be a regular. I did a search for this and didn't come up with anything helpful. I recently traded for an old M4050DT and it has a few issues that I'm working on. When I lift the PTO clutch disengage lever and then try to engage the live pto theres a pretty bad grind before it engages. I'm thinking the PTO clutch may need adjusted but haven't had to do this on a Kubota. I went to order a service manual and was surprised to find they were over $100. I plan on ordering one but was hoping to put if off for a while if possible. I was wanting to see if what I am thinking is right on the clutch adjustment or if it may be something else. Also if the clutch does need adjustment could somebody walk me through doing it with all the specs I need for the adjustment. Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

You most likely will find the correct service manual on www.kubotabooks.com it's a free download.


----------



## flcollecting (6 mo ago)

I have a M4030SU. I had the same problem with the grinding you are describing. I made an adjustment to the PTO clutch lever and it fixed the problem. I did it on the fly, no manual to read, but it worked. I know this is an older thread...did you ever fix yours?


----------

